# 3 hour Rotis Peruvian chicken success, despite my stupidity



## Bruce B (Mar 9, 2005)

Any alcohol involved here...just curious? :drinkers:  :bar:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

I've done similar but opposite with the WSM. Opened my bottom vents to get caosl going and forgot to shut them down later. Oh boy...put on the pumpkin head!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Suz, you've got the _Luck of the Irish_ when it comes to cooking.  No matter what you do, it works out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2005)

I've cooked on my kettle every night since I got it Saturday...I know exactly what it's like to figure out the indecipherable symbol.
Looks like Egyptian or Martian language.  Maybe the Webers came from outer space!


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Susan,
This will get you started on you fireplace grilling adventure.  Link
It's for campfires, but should work at the fireplace.  If not... take it outside and build a fire.


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

I was thinking more for the cookin grate.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Susan,
> This will get you started on you fireplace grilling adventure.  Link
> It's for campfires, but should work at the fireplace.  If not... take it outside and build a fire.



This is why they make them for grills, so you don't have to sit and crank till your arms falling off!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, for 40 bucks!....

Nick..Fix-er up, man!  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh Boy....here we go again! :-D


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey, I was just showing her so she could get something for low $.  See if she would ever grill at the fireplace.  And I was looking at her using the grill grate, more than the rot.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2005)

OOOOOHHHHHH, I see :!:


----------

